# Keeping different species together



## Bryony (May 24, 2005)

Hey frog lovers!
just a q&a about what frog species can live in harmony together.

GTF
white lipped TF
red eyed TF

these are the ones i like, dont know much about these guys, its for a pressie for my mummy for her b-day.
So any reconmended books for her would be appreciated as well, or if anyone is selling a froggy set up would be handy also.

thanx guys


----------



## Dicco (May 24, 2005)

Hey Bry, I've been advised not to keep Red Eyes with either of those, as they are small enough to be eaten.


----------



## Nephrurus (May 24, 2005)

Hey Bryony, 
My friend keeps some young white lips together with some young red eyes. At the moment they are fine, one species being slightly larger than the other, but the moment there is any real size difference they'll have to be separated. You could get your mum all three species as metamorphs and then she could pick the species she likes best!
-H


----------



## Bryony (May 24, 2005)

hmmmmm
dont want this to be a snuff tank!
what about GTF's and white lipped? they grow to about the same size don't they?


----------



## Nephrurus (May 24, 2005)

By the way, whats wrong with just getting one species????


----------



## Bryony (May 24, 2005)

or nothing wrong with that at all 
just i like all 3 and was wondering if they are able to live together, if not i will tell mum to just choose one species.

any reconmendations on care books?


----------



## instar (May 24, 2005)

Just dont, you'll end up with less frogs than you start with. These have slightly differing climatic requirments also. Have you asked your mother if she's prepped to clean frog turds, and feed roaches n crix? larger sp are easier to care for regards providing suitable foods. A good book is a great idea though! 

frog books~

Bartlett, R.D. and Bartlett, P.P. 2001. White's Tree Frogs and White-Tipped Tree Frogs. Barron's, New York.

Coborn, J. 1994. White's Tree Frogs. TFH Publications, New Jersey.

de Vosjoli, P. 1990. The General Care and Maintenance of White's Tree Frogs and White-lipped Tree Frogs. Advanced Vivarium Systems, Lakeside.

Tyler, M. J. 1996. Frogs as Pets. Graphic Print Group, Adelaide.


----------



## Bryony (May 24, 2005)

is that the only aussie frog book around?
(Tyler, M. J. 1996. Frogs as Pets. Graphic Print Group, Adelaide.)

any good care/info sheets on the white lipped and the GTF?
and inny....whats so special about frog turds :?


----------



## insectovor (May 24, 2005)

White lipped and greens can be kept together providing they are roughly the same size


----------



## instar (May 24, 2005)

> and inny....whats so special about frog turds
> 
> _________________



Nothin, but your mother may feel different? Im just wonderin if this idea just popped into your lil blonde head without prior consideration?  Imo Animals of any kind given a pressies generally have a bleak outlook, particularly if they are surprise pressies! 
Of course Mummy may well be intrested in frogs, if so great, just hope you asked is all. 



> any good care/info sheets on the white lipped and the GTF?



Google Girl, Google !!!


----------



## Dicco (May 24, 2005)

http://www.frogs-for-sale.com/html/directory.htm


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

I was once an outstanding advocate of keeping species together you look at them and you can see there happy.Green tree frogs and green tree snakes get olong famously together and why not throw a few little gex in with your juvy pythons so they can look into each others big eyes! :evil: (dont try it)


----------



## africancichlidau (May 24, 2005)

> You could get your mum all three species as metamorphs and then she could pick the species she likes best!



And the rest will save her money on feeding them 

Frogs should be treated like any other animal, keep species seperate, this is JMO but to avoid stress I reckon it's the go.

Does your mum know how much noise the males make at night in breeding season?


----------



## Bryony (May 24, 2005)

*Re: RE: Keeping different species together*



africancichlidau said:


> Does your mum know how much noise the males make at night in breeding season?



think she will find out 

and dont worry inny, she has always wanted them and was recently trying to find a use for some of my spare tanks......


----------



## rodentrancher (May 24, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Keeping different species together*

The de Vosjoli book is excellent Bryony, and also the Bartlett one on White's Green Treen Frogs and White-lipped frogs. We found the Tyler book not the best one to have. The others are heaps better. I got those two books through Amazon Books on line. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## ashley_morris22 (May 27, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Keeping different species together*

pesonly and this is just me but i have found you can keep golden bells and red eyes together. and that my have something to do with the nature of the golden bell. 

BUT AS I SAID THATS JUST ME.


----------



## Kenshin (May 27, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Keeping different species together*

what about hybridisation?


----------



## ashley_morris22 (May 27, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Keeping different species together*



> hybridisation


never heard of it but thats doesn't me it can't happen im a bit of a mushroom if you know what it mean.


----------



## ashley_morris22 (May 30, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Keeping different species together*

does anyone know


----------



## Mcdowelli (May 30, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Keeping different species together*

Green and Golden Bell Frogs are cannabalistic. I have witnessed wild specimens eating their own species, other frogs and even tadpoles. Keeping them with Red Eyes is definatly not the best idea. Apart from the risk of cannabalism, they have different requirements. The red eyes may survive, but i can safely say that they are not thriving. For the sake of the frogs i would be keeping both species separate.


----------



## instar (May 30, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Keeping different species together*

Your mother could keep a whole lot of frogs in that shed you bought from W.A ! :twisted:  :lol:


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Keeping different species together*

so what did you end up getting?


----------

